

Jack Welch on Human Resources - kevin_morrill
http://refer.ly/jack-welch-on-human-resources/c/8945b9dc804011e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
holograham
It simply amazes me how many companies do not invest in rock star HR
departments. Most HR departments are paper pushers and tell people to not take
any risks whatsoever. A totally stagnant way to do business.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The op mentions this: they are tied up by our litiginous society.

~~~
holograham
sure that is an ancillary function for any HR department. However companies
are not leveraging HR as a business discriminator like they should
be....especially services and tech businesses (with notable exceptions like
starbucks)

